# Round Device Box



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I have to say, this looks pretty sweet and worth a look. Anyone ever use one of these?

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/pdf/sections/hole-saw-box-for-device-retrofit-construction.pdf


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*no*

No. Looks nice. But, I just use wing boxes for that. Same rating and just as easy to install and quick. I don't use hole saws for drywall only hand saw too


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow how lazy can you get?

I bet the first time you wack a hole saw in the wall and find out there is a pipe or stud in the way of the box you will change your mind about them


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

k_buz said:


> I have to say, this looks pretty sweet and worth a look. Anyone ever use one of these?
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/pdf/sections/hole-saw-box-for-device-retrofit-construction.pdf


Not yet but if a standard cover fits then they would be great to use.:thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't get it. is it that hard to cut a neat rectangular hole ?. . . now, if they make one the size of my foot or my fist, maybe I could see the advantage to it.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Wow how lazy can you get?
> 
> I bet the first time you wack a hole saw in the wall and find out there is a pipe or stud in the way of the box you will change your mind about them


That why you still use your cabinet tip screwdriver to check for obstructions before you cut. :whistling2:


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

They work great for plastered wall with lath boards. No chipped or cracked plaster


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Found the problem...



> Install device (GFCI shown)
> and provided maxi-size cover
> plate.


So it is either an oversized plate or one that has wings. :jester:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Not yet.*

Two things jump out at me.
1- the over sized hole in the sheet rock, maybe we need a pole. 
2- is the maxi plate.
In a private home that would look way outa place and not very professional.

On the other hand, in a slum lord type application, geter' done- rental unit for cheap down and dirty.
I can see an application for it.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

k_buz said:


> That why you still use your cabinet tip screwdriver to check for obstructions before you cut. :whistling2:


No that is what we used to call a mexician stud finder. :laughing: :laughing:

If you cut it in by hand you can adjust if you hit something. I would rather cut by hand then have to spackle even a screwdriver sized hole.

How hard is it to cut sheetrock? :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> How hard is it to cut sheetrock? :blink: :blink: :blink:


It's really easy with a hole saw......:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

k_buz said:


> I have to say, this looks pretty sweet and worth a look. Anyone ever use one of these?
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/pdf/sections/hole-saw-box-for-device-retrofit-construction.pdf



Good in theory but, hack IMO.:no:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

arlington makes a simular product. I would rather use a wing box or a raco 519 with f straps.


----------



## watts77 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like a DIY home depot special


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They make a rectangular hole saw.... http://www.switchmark.co.nz/


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've tried them out in low voltage applications (got some free samples).

They're fast, but ugly as hell.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

There is no frigging way I will intentionally use a big ugly ass goof plate. It would look like dung near normal plates.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> How hard is it to cut sheetrock? :blink: :blink: :blink:


No easier than learning how to use a hole saw carefully


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> No easier than learning how to use a hole saw carefully


Yes but a gib saw has never thrown my helper off the ladder when it hit insulation, haha. High torque drill, big holesaw and surprise insulation is a wild ride.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

great..another step in the wrong direction...dumy dis down somemore...the right way takes what....60 seconds...:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Yes but a gib saw has never thrown my helper off the ladder when it hit insulation, haha. High torque drill, big holesaw and surprise insulation is a wild ride.


You are right, power tools are powerful, dangerous and should not be used.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are right, power tools are powerful, dangerous and should not be used.


 At least not by kids that are only 100lbs soaking wet, haha.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This looks like a tract-home special: If production is so tight you can't afford to take the time to cut a rectangular hole, I can see this being valuable. 

Other than that, the fact that it needs a jumbo plate is reason enough to Just Say "No!"

-John


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

You know.... I can remember when Arlington first came around. Their stuff was pure junk and we refused to use any of it. But over the years they actually became quite innovative and produce some really nice stuff! But this thing is just F$&%ing DUMB!!!*
*


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> This looks like a tract-home special: If production is so tight you can't afford to take the time to cut a rectangular hole, I can see this being valuable.












Use one of these dust collector things and you got a quick, and mess free way to fly through the place doing cut ins.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Use one of these dust collector things and you got a quick, and mess free way to fly through the place doing cut ins.



Save your money. make a hole in a card board box, put the chuck in it,then attach the hole saw- Rocket science !!!


----------

